# والد -  والدان -  والديّ



## jmt356

هل هذه الجمل صحيحة في العربية الفصحى؟

في المثنى: الوالدان عربيان.
في المثنى: والديني عربيان.
في الجمع: الوالديّ عرب.


----------



## ahmedcowon

مثنى كلمة *والد* هو *والدان/والدَيْن*

إذا كان لها جمع فسيكون على وزن *والدون/والدِين*

كلمة *والدَيَّ* هي مثنى كلمة *والدي
*​


----------



## jawad-dawdi

والدي عربي (ولد المتكلّم)ء
الوالد عربي (والد المتكلّم أو أي شخص)ء
والدتي عربية (والدة المتكلّم)ء
الوالدة عربية (والدة أي شخص)ء
والداي عربيان (والدا المتكلّم)ء
الوالدان عربيان (والدا المتكلّم أو أي شخص)ء
الوالد والوالدة عربيان (والدا المتكلّم أو أي شخص)ء
الوالدون عرب (الوالدون والدوعدّة أشخاص لا شخص واحد لأن الشخص الواحد لا يكون لديه أكثر من والدان اثنان)ء
الوالدون قد يكونوا ذكورا فقط وقد يكونوا ذكورا وإناثا معا
الوالدات عرببات (والدات عدّة أشخاص لا شخص واحد لأن الشخص الواحد لا يكون لديه أكثر من والدة واحدة)ء 

ولا نقول غير ذلك
والله أعلم
​


----------



## jmt356

شكراً لكم.

كلمة والدَيَّ هي مثنى كلمة والدي في الإعراب المرفوع، المنصوب او المجرور؟

هل هذه الجمل صحيحة في العربية الفصحى:

الوالد عربي.
في المثنى: الوالدان عربيان..

والدي عربي.
في المثنى: والدَيّ عربيان. (او والداي عربيان؟).

الوالد عربي.
في الجمع: الوالدون عرب.​


----------



## cherine

نعم صحيحة. والمثنى: والداي عربيان.


----------

